# 20"lowrider bike for sale



## Mannytercero (Feb 15, 2008)

chrome bike with 99% twisted all chrome with murals on front and back fenders and on headlight custom made handle bars,pedals show quality 1's and 2'nd place winner,invested $1,600 let in it go $1,300 or trade for some all chrome 13" real daytons, display included bikes in bakersfield cali manny (661)204-031







1


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

too much for me.......


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlosjimenez_@Dec 11 2008, 11:48 AM~12400011
> *too much for me.......
> *



x2


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

maby polish it up will help you sell it faster, it seems to be a reallt good eal with all the parts in it. dont get me wrong it a good looking bike but 1300 for it is a bit high.

good luck on the sale


----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

kinf of looks like you have been using winex to polish up the chrome for sometime...the frame looks pretty faded as well as some other parts but it could just be the pictures but good luck on the sale homie...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by carlosjimenez_@Dec 12 2008, 02:23 PM~12412815
> *kinf of looks like you have been using winex to polish up the chrome for sometime...the frame looks pretty faded as well as some other parts but it could just be the pictures but good luck on the sale homie...
> *


X2 ITS RUSTING UP A BIT SAME WITH THE PEDALS BUT STILL A SICK ASS BIKE


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

no parting it out


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 13 2008, 06:23 PM~12423297
> *no parting it out
> *



:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i think more like 13.00


----------



## O.C RYDER (Nov 24, 2008)

is this bike really worth this much


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

are those old school mannys parts?


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

looks like an oldskool bone collector bike i say 850 thats wat you most likely get fo it.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 13 2008, 09:14 PM~12423600
> *i think more like 13.00
> *


13.50 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 19 2009, 03:30 PM~12751204
> *13.50 :0
> *


13.75 :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IS IT A SCHWINN?


----------

